# Can We Sell Writing in This Forum Since People in the Art Sales Forum Only Want Art?



## Bedlams (Jan 14, 2018)

Exactly what the title says. It seems much more difficult to sell writing than art in the _*art*_ sales and auctions forum.

If we cannot do that, anyone know a furry written arts forum where you can?


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 15, 2018)

Bump. I'd like an answer


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jan 20, 2018)

A seperate forum would be pretty nice, I'd say. Personally, I find Deviantart yields some results. There's usually someone around there looking for something, usually NSFW, if you're into that sort of stuff.


----------



## Lapinpire (Jan 28, 2018)

I think that would be a nice change. Authors are just as strong a market as visual artists nowadays.
It would be nice to see us given a bit more of our own meetup place in the forums.
Have you suggested it to dragoneer?


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 28, 2018)

Lapinpire said:


> I think that would be a nice change. Authors are just as strong a market as visual artists nowadays.
> It would be nice to see us given a bit more of our own meetup place in the forums.
> Have you suggested it to dragoneer?


Who's dragoneer?


----------



## Lapinpire (Jan 28, 2018)

Bedlams said:


> Who's dragoneer?


 He's one of the admins of the site.


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 28, 2018)

Lapinpire said:


> He's one of the admins of the site.


Gonna contact him and see


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 28, 2018)

^^  someone who's been around longer than me might step in, but unless I'm mistaken -- Dragoneer _created_ this Forum. 
...


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 28, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^  someone who's been around longer than me might step in, but unless I'm mistaken -- Dragoneer _created_ this Forum.
> ...


Okay


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 18, 2018)

I see other people doing it so I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 23, 2018)

I'd love to see that. I'm a writer myself and really want to stretch my skills.


----------

